# Veritas Precision Square



## ShopTinker

Great review, thanks for the info on the square. But more importantly, what did you use to put your little girls picture on your tape measure?


----------



## vipond33

@shoptinker
Thanks, I just peeled off the mfrs label, used a circle template to cut out a photograph and used industrial double faced tape. It's a bit scratched now, time for a replacement.
gene


----------



## Karson

Great Review.

Thanks.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

that's a handy little square great review


----------



## pamelahills

I was very encouraged to find this site. I wanted to thank you for this special read. I definitely savored every little bit of it.

Best Las Vegas Restaurants


----------



## SPalm

Thanks Gene. 
Huh, what a marvelous little tool. Way overly expensive, but sometimes…
It just begs to ask, why don't we all have such a thing? It seems so logical.

Steve


----------



## maxomatic

Gene, I love your modification to the tape measure. I grew up in Athol MA, where Starrett has their original factory and is still the biggest employer in town. I now live in the next town over. Needless to say, I'm partial to Starrett measuring tools, but I'd have to say you made a major improvement to your tape measure. Starrett tools aren't any less expensive than veritas, but at least some of that money stays in my home town.


----------



## Kentuk55

gr8 review. why the ribbon around your wrist??


----------



## shipwright

Thank you Gene. This is one of those tools that I would look at and chuckle Who is going to pay good money for that?
But sometimes when you do acquire such a tool, you find so many uses that it becomes indispensable. You have me convinced based on the router table shots alone that I must have one and I think I have just the right little piece of aluminium plate at home to make it from. 
Thanks again Gene!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

thanks for a great rewiew 

Roger : so he remember to remember but what he has to remember has everybody forgotten 
..... maybee his own birthday…........LOL

Dennis


----------



## gfadvm

I was like Paul: Who needs that? After you showed what you use it for, I've gotta get one! Thanks for posting this.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

working in the shop today i came across some times i need that small of a square i ordered one thank for the review. what is the yellow ribbon for just curious then really is not any of my business thanks Gene


----------



## vipond33

I'm glad I pushed a few of you into reconsidering this fine if overpriced workhorse, it does make careful measurements so much easier. While it doesn't show up well in the photo's, the scales are very finely etched and quite easy to resolve with the marvelous interpolation capabilities of our eyes - the best tool (after our hands) that all of us own.
The yellow ribbon with a little bow is an Easter present tied onto my wrist by my special one and worn for the weekend. Like all good things, you forget that it's there, and then you remember.


----------



## gavinzagreb

I'm sure that is a very good quality tool. 
Personally I use a small plastic set square for those jobs. You'd be amazed how accurate such a cheap piece of plastic can be.
I also have a tape measure like no other I've seen. It's in a square container and is exactly 6cm wide and has that written on it, so you can easily measure inside things just by adding 6 to the number on the tape.


----------



## doordude

nice review i'll have to put this tool on my "to get" list


----------



## NBeener

Do you need to shim your ZCI, on your table saw, just a tiny bit (I mean … masking tape tiny) ??

Do I see light between the square and the CI top ?

I mean … normally … I can't see squat, but … for some reason …. ;-)

Oh … I love a good little square, so … thanks for that, too !


----------

